# moving to south africa



## tommymcc (Jul 16, 2010)

i'm just back in ireland having spent 5 weeks in south africa for the world cup. I loved my time there and would love to move back permanently, preferrably Johannesburg.

i have a degree in economics, but have been struggling to find a job in ireland or uk. i was told by a few people in south africa that it may be easier to find work over there with a degree.

over the past few days i've been searching for advice, and trying to find job vacancies but havent had much luck so far.

i was hoping for some advice in arranging a job ahead of a move over, or maybe the name of a good recruitment agency, or another site with more information.

any help, advice or information would be very much appreciated, and gratefully recieved,

Tommy


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Trying to recall a couple of sites ... think a decent one was South Africa's #1 Job Site | CareerJunction | Better jobs. More often.


----------



## debsnmichael (May 10, 2010)

*Re employment*



tommymcc said:


> i'm just back in ireland having spent 5 weeks in south africa for the world cup. I loved my time there and would love to move back permanently, preferrably Johannesburg.
> 
> i have a degree in economics, but have been struggling to find a job in ireland or uk. i was told by a few people in south africa that it may be easier to find work over there with a degree.
> 
> ...


Hi we are moving over in september and we found the "HOMECOMING REVOLUTION" site to be very helpful with employment. We also attended a seminar at London where lots of employer attended also and interviews can be arranged on the spot, so give it a go, they are also on facebook and regurlarly adverise jobs in the joburg area, hope this helps, debs x


----------



## tommymcc (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys, im currently looking into both those sites, aswell as contacting recruitment agencies.

any more contributions would be equally welcomed and appreciated

tommy


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

Also go onto all the bank sites - ABSA, FNB, Standard and Nedbank and the investment sites - Allan Gray, Coronation, RMB Asset Management.

They have career buttons and you can get a feel of what they are offering and how your qualification fits in. They usually want a BCom. The other point is ABSA Bank has Barclays as their major shareholder so they will be open to British Quals. Here's two financial recruitment agency links in SA.

Banking & Financial Markets Jobs, Vacancies & Recruitment - Michael Page International
Financial Accounting Recruitment Jobs Positions South Africa


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

marieannetta said:


> Also go onto all the bank sites - ABSA, FNB, Standard and Nedbank and the investment sites - Allan Gray, Coronation, RMB Asset Management.
> 
> They have career buttons and you can get a feel of what they are offering and how your qualification fits in. They usually want a BCom. The other point is ABSA Bank has Barclays as their major shareholder so they will be open to British Quals. Here's two financial recruitment agency links in SA.
> 
> ...


Good post over all from everyone.

The best is to get to Joburg when you have enough savings. I'm in Cape Town and over here, groceries are pretty pricey but thank God, I had a lot of savings so I am doing well and I am very lucky to have a job within 3 weeks of being here.

I stayed in a guest house for the first 2 weeks and that alone cost quite a lot and then food is also pricey (as comparison to back home ) but damn, they are huge portions (for me, anyway!) so in a way, that is a good thing. Over here I can get a decent place to live in about R2300 for a 2 bedroom flat. That is good enough for me for now as I have plans to move elsewhere later on to a bigger place.

In any case, I am sure others here have better experience but if you need more info, perhaps I can help you out as my best friend of high school is now living in Joburg. I will PM you my email address as I am hardly on this forum. Busy exploring Cape Town!! :clap2:


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Woops, I forgot that you're new and I am unable to send you a PM. Anyway, let me know if I can be of any help to you. I will check on the forum from time to time.

Cheers!


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

BeautifulMystique said:


> Good post over all from everyone.
> 
> The best is to get to Joburg when you have enough savings. I'm in Cape Town and over here, groceries are pretty pricey but thank God, I had a lot of savings so I am doing well and I am very lucky to have a job within 3 weeks of being here.
> 
> ...


Hey There BM,
Which part of CT are you in? I'm moving there in Dec and will be looking for work and a place to stay. I have two lil girls as well and would love to know where you are living for 2300R a mth for a 2 br flat. Also what kind of work do you do? Is it easy to find work once I am in the country?! I was living in CT for 2 years and have made some amazing friends there hence the need to return.. It somehow feels like home 
Look forward to hearing from you. Stay well and enjoy exploring CT! 
Sharon


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

sbender said:


> Hey There BM,
> Which part of CT are you in? I'm moving there in Dec and will be looking for work and a place to stay. I have two lil girls as well and would love to know where you are living for 2300R a mth for a 2 br flat. Also what kind of work do you do? Is it easy to find work once I am in the country?! I was living in CT for 2 years and have made some amazing friends there hence the need to return.. It somehow feels like home
> Look forward to hearing from you. Stay well and enjoy exploring CT!
> Sharon


Hi there Sharon,

My location states when I am in CPT. You can get a 2 bedroom place in Brackenfell or Bellville area for that price. For R2700 above, you can get a nicer place in the Gordon's Bay or Somerset West area.

I can't say it's easy to get a job once you're here - it'll probably take a while. I was lucky that I had some friends to help me out and I'm currently with an international company as I'm sure it wouldn't have been easy if it was a South African company.

I've made some friends since I got here and it has been a great experience thus far. I'm sure some people on here are rolling their eyes reading my posts but it's how you take care of yourself and places you go to/live in. I'm sure friends you have made while you were here for that 2 years have some really good advice for you.

Good luck and I wish you all the best. PM me if you have more Qs and I'll be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

BeautifulMystique said:


> Hi there Sharon,
> 
> My location states when I am in CPT. You can get a 2 bedroom place in Brackenfell or Bellville area for that price. For R2700 above, you can get a nicer place in the Gordon's Bay or Somerset West area.
> 
> ...


/

Thanks so much for your reply. That sounds awesome and I totally agree with you about how you take care of yourself and the places you go live in. It would be awesome to keep in touch and maybe meet up while I'm in CT if you would like? Making new friends cant hurt  Most of my friends are settled there and are South Africans so it would be nice to have a "foreigners' point of view as well LOL. Good luck in CT and hope to meet up in the future.. I'm new to this so how do I PM you?!?

Also did you get a work permit first and then look for work in CT? Or get a job and apply for your work permit!?

Take care and speak soon
Sharon


----------

